
Show HN: Drupal on AWS interactive architecture diagram - Veuxdo
https://app.ilograph.com/demo.Drupal%20on%20AWS
======
maxehmookau
I'm less interested in the Drupal aspect of this and much more interested in
the tool used to generate these diagrams!

~~~
Veuxdo
Hey, what's up, I'm the developer of ilograph (so WildGreenLeave is correct).
Glad you find it interesting! It's still in early stages, so I'm definitely
interested in feedback to make it better. Also, if there's something you'd
like to see modeled next, let me know! I haven't decided on the next demo
subject yet.

~~~
noobiemcfoob
I'm really excited for ilograph! It looks great and seems like a modern
alternative to graphviz!

~~~
Veuxdo
Awesome! Be sure to sign up for the beta if you haven't already :)

------
andrenotgiant
I like the concept of dynamically reorienting the diagram for different
perspectives, because trying to pack everything into one visual gets
overwhelming.

cloudcraft.co is another tool that takes a more literal approach to AWS
architecture diagrams, someone built an add-on that purportedly allows you to
export your diagram as Terraform configurations
[https://medium.com/devopslinks/modules-tf-convert-visual-
aws...](https://medium.com/devopslinks/modules-tf-convert-visual-aws-diagram-
into-terraform-configurations-e61fb0574b10)

------
mig4ng
Great tool to generate diagrams, interested as well to see how easy/hard is
making them.

I suppose this will be a commercial product (probably a SaaS), but have you
thought of making it open source with a commercial option also available (e.g.
Ghost[0])

[0] [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

------
danielneri
This looks like a really interesting tool. I've used LucidChart to generate
similar diagrams before, so interested in seeing if this is easier to put
together. I particularly like the interactivity.

